# NGD : Ibanez RG9



## Ron Head (Jul 9, 2014)

Waited for this one some months , but today today was the day ! 
I had the custom Lundgrens for a while allready aswell as the volume-kill pot and thepush/pull tone pot ( same conf. as on my RG8 III ..) also 2 nice balanced Kalium strings sets next lined up ..

Gonna do some search into locking tuners for this one , since there's no fitting locking nut available , an no real need for it now because i'm not ready to decide wheather i get a Kahler9 or wait for Floyd9 ( would really love those to come up )

My first impression :
- very fair price considdering it came in an official hardshell case too !
- right out of the box excelent condition / state , maybe even the best - out of box and on - guitar i got sofar , no buzz , almost in tune ( just a little adjust) 
- comfort was no prob , no huge difference compaired to 8 stringers ; yeah it is a huge guitar and specific it's neck , but beeing used to 8ers there was no harm done to my hands getting them on the RG9
- tone , the stock pups are actually quite descent ! my expectations were based on what the RG8 offered ! i am however determent on getting these Lundgrens in it ( i try to get recordings with both pupsets with the similar patch (KMPR)/ micset-up / amp / whatever) ; might take a few weeks before the new pups are installed
- purpose , none , just fun and learn mode ; experiment with alternative tunings 

enjoy some pix :


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice!! Congrats, man!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 9, 2014)

congrats!

let the rg9 mods begin...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 9, 2014)

Have fun man!!! 
Happy for you 
HNGD!!!


----------



## lachy202 (Jul 9, 2014)

looks awesome, treat it well


----------



## stuglue (Jul 9, 2014)

Played one last week, incredibly flat fretboard. Bottom C# felt a bit loose but it was in the shop so would have needed a set up


----------



## Shawn (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome....that thing is a beast! Nice score, would love to play it.


----------



## trem licking (Jul 10, 2014)

I emailed floyd rose about the probability of them making a 9 string trem, and they said they have no plans to... so it could be a looong wait if ever


----------



## Toejam (Jul 10, 2014)

That's killer!


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

That is so awesome!
It's a very good thing that Ibanez is putting more passives in their Extended Range guitars!


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 10, 2014)

trem licking said:


> I emailed floyd rose about the probability of them making a 9 string trem, and they said they have no plans to... so it could be a looong wait if ever



i'll probably end up finding someone custom-building this  , most parts are available allready ; just add one item extra of each when ordering a 8 set ..


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 10, 2014)

Little note on new impressions ; the body is the same size as my 8ers , it's case suited my 2228a and rg8s perfectly ..

No particular reason for this 'test' it just happened


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice. HNGD 
In the first pic it looks like your headstock has lots of little scratches.


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 10, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> Very nice. HNGD
> In the first pic it looks like your headstock has lots of little scratches.



these pics are right after it came out of the box , it did have some oil (?) stains here and there , whiped it and took the pics , the scratches weren't permanent


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 10, 2014)

Who0!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 10, 2014)

Those Lundgrens are gonna kick so much ass in there


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 10, 2014)

HNGD bro, I'd love to try a 9, but I'm not sure my tiny hands could take it 

A tuning I'd love to try on one is C-F-C-F-A-C-G-C-E, it's this huge F major chord that sounds really cool


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jul 10, 2014)

Killer man. Every day I get more and more tempted.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats bro!! Dont let the purist see this. They will crap a brick!!


----------



## ShiftKey (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice,Im very tempted to get one just to muck about with before i miss the boat and cant find one in stock anywhere, I have a feeling they will only do a short run of them.


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 11, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> Congrats bro!! Dont let the purist see this. They will crap a brick!!



i just imaged that for real  , thanx dude


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 11, 2014)

Zeno said:


> HNGD bro, I'd love to try a 9, but I'm not sure my tiny hands could take it
> 
> A tuning I'd love to try on one is C-F-C-F-A-C-G-C-E, it's this huge F major chord that sounds really cool



Good idea here , gonna try this , and some more chordbased tunings thanx !


----------



## Mr GriND (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice, congrats.
Now: ibanez rg9qm bi







Wait for my rg90bkpish ...


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (Jul 12, 2014)

Sweet guitar man!
Feels like yesterday when they were first announced. How time flies!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 12, 2014)

^I was about to say that. Can't believe these are out already. Looks great sir. Congrats and HNGD. Hope to see some clips soon


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 12, 2014)

At OP:
Very nice axe, man! And those custom Lundgren 9s... The whole world shall indeed tremble! (In reference to our Facebook conversation! Haha!  )



Mr GriND said:


> Nice, congrats.
> Now: ibanez rg9qm bi
> 
> 
> ...



This is a real thing?... o.o'

HOLY SHIT! 0.0


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jul 13, 2014)

i love to play sum jazz on that


----------



## stuglue (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for emailing PMT Online. I have just spoken with Ibanez UK who have confirmed that as this current time there are no plans to issue the RG9 as a left handed model. I would recommend checking back on Ibanez's official site later in the year for more product updates

No lefty model planned


----------



## Noxon (Jul 16, 2014)

HNGD!! Very cool guitar.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 17, 2014)

Woa wait...Lundgren M9s?

When did those pop up?


----------



## trayenshreds (Jul 18, 2014)

SOOO awesome.. I want one pretty badly!

I think I'd like to tune it to my theoretical tuning 'Double Drop B';

:BEBEADGBE:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 18, 2014)

Just put a Kahler on there instead of a Floyd Rose.


----------



## skeels (Jul 18, 2014)

HNGD man!

Umm. Got any plans for the stock pups once you replace them?


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 18, 2014)

skeels said:


> HNGD man!
> 
> Umm. Got any plans for the stock pups once you replace them?



mmm . i don't know yet , at this point in time , wheather i 'move up' to another one or two new -extra - 9 stringers ; the Lundgrens are pretty unique , so that if in a case of selling/trading the RG9 , i tend to re-install the original pups and move the Lundgrens in that new one ...

so , short , no plans on short notice , sorry dude


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 18, 2014)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Just put a Kahler on there instead of a Floyd Rose.



i think you refer to the changing strings/setting up the trem , i have no particular preferation on either one of them , no problems with that myself , it's just that i like Floyds more when actually playing them ..

it would end up with the Kahler when there's no sight to a Floyd soon ; and although a Kahler would costs a lot , i still would add another 100 on top to create a Floyd ...

but we'll see , maybe the market shifts a bit towards a decision of Floyd making them afterall ..


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 18, 2014)

Johnathan said:


> Woa wait...Lundgren M9s?
> 
> When did those pop up?



these are custom made , just ask them what the possibilities are , delivery takes longer offcourse though , but i had the time , waiting half a year on the guitar itself ...


----------



## Koloss85 (Jul 19, 2014)

Time for some sound clips! Specifically interested to see if the m9 adds some articulation on low end c to offset what might be muddy w relatively short scale (not that I would know cuz I don't have one yet). What do you think?


----------



## jwade (Jul 19, 2014)

Second on the sound clips! Also, where da video demo at, yo?


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks great! I wouldn't own one myself, but the concept is cool and I'd definitely try it.

Let's just hope Tosin doesn't get his hands on it as another tool to destroy our dreams with


----------



## Ron Head (Aug 3, 2014)

Got it back thursday , loaded with the custom Lundgren M9s , mini logo-decal included ( came with them along a note to clean the surface first from the wiring oil , great swedisch service ) , the Kalium strings are great , it's a selected set ( easy on their website when you're not sure yet , but still allready know your preference for tuning ) 

Also a killswitch on the vol.pot and a push-pull on the tonepot , and kept the oroginal 5 way selectorswitch's functions ...

low to high : B.90 - E.70 - B.53 - E.39 -A.28 - D.21 - G.16 - B.12 - E.09 ...
note : the .90 hole in the body had to be drilled up a bit to fit that .90 ; the tuning pegs are perfect ( there's no solution yet for locking tuners on the thickest ones )

... and now , the optical results are in ( audio / vids soon enough  ) :


----------



## Koloss85 (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't ....ing wait to hear this thing. I'm jealous. 
Also do you feel the lundgren combat some of the potential mud for to relatively low scale or is it not even really an issue (in know more individual taste)?
Also is the neck wizard-y or thicker. I love ibanez necks and am curious how this beast feels.


----------



## tmo (Aug 3, 2014)

COOL...

Put there some Graphtech's ghost saddles and pre-amp...


----------



## big_aug (Aug 3, 2014)

For sure looking forward to the audio clips


----------



## Toejam (Aug 3, 2014)

Very cool.  I love my 8-strings, not sure I could ever get used to 9 personally.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 4, 2014)

wow, so awesome! Congrats!
did this guitar come with a case??


----------



## stuglue (Aug 5, 2014)

No case, but the telegraph cable of a bottom string did attract a couple of crows.


----------



## trayenshreds (Aug 5, 2014)

Super stoked on hearing the audio results with the Lundgren M9's 

After seeing your post, I had to break down and order one of these for myself...

Should ship on the 15th! Muahahahhah.. 9 strings....


----------



## Nag (Aug 5, 2014)

before I even clicked the link to read this thread, I remembered the thread where you pimped your RG8 with a Lundgren and a Floyd. I was asking myself if you'd do the same to the RG9, but I remembered there's no 9-string floyd.

And then I opened this thread "I wait for the Floyd 9" 

HNGD man. May the djent be with you.


----------



## Dominoes282 (Aug 5, 2014)

tmo said:


> COOL...
> 
> Put there some Graphtech's ghost saddles and pre-amp...



DITTO on the preamp. Meshuggah uses this in Mårten and Fredrik's 2006 LACS so maybe you'll be getting the sound to the effect of Obzen, which is beast


----------



## tofumannen (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey man, how much did you pay for those gosh darn lundgrens? 
Would be awesome to hear some clips


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 28, 2015)

I really wish this guitar was 30 inch scale length. 28 seems just too short for a 9 string. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Ron Head (Oct 30, 2015)

The 28" are perfect for me ; the ascending scales with every extra string seem logical ( so a 6 with 25,5 , a 7 with 26,5/27 , an 8 with 27 , and then a 9 with 28" ) 
and with a 9 stringer , no fanned frets , a 28" has the right balance for the upper strings aswell , ofcourse with the right stringset gauge ; a longer scale would definatly take away that option in the higher region ...

It's also more comfortable when you play and switch 6,7,8 and 9s a lot ; not really need to adjust every time to this 'new feel' of another scale ( 26.5, 27, 28 are still pretty close to one and other )

So ,personally i think it's more practical sticking with these scales ; for specific goals ( certain styles and/or tones) you can always get other scales ( for example the M80M with its 29" is just perfect for rythms ..and a 25,5 " 7 stringer is perfect for shredding )

Find the balance in your guitar when you're looking for comfort , tone , style ; and mess a little with the stringsets to get to that balance ( basicly a shorter scale needs thicker strings and viceversa , but to certain limits ; it does effect your tone .. )


----------



## tofumannen (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey man how much did you pay for those Lundgrens?


----------

